# D7000 Red Channel Issues



## spacefuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

So I seem to have an ongoing issue with properly exposing reds on my D7000, they frequently come out orange / yellow.  I shoot in RAW so its not a white balance issue.  Red channel saturation doesnt fix the problem.  I was going to try a red channel only levels / curves adjust in photoshop tonight and see if that helped.  

Does anyone else have experience with this or suggustions?

Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Nov 28, 2011)

Try a different picture control setting in the camera.  It may be set to Vivid or have some saturation added.  I think you can also create a picture control in Capture NX2 and upload it to the camera however I've not tried to do it myself.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm but I would not expect picture control to have any impact on RAW, as it is a jpeg processing setting.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 28, 2011)

From Nikonians forum: 

The problem you describe_ "shooting bright red turns into orange-ish"_ is likely a slightly different but common problem. Digital cameras often clip or "blow out" (overexpose) the red channel easier than the Blue or Green channels. When the red channel is overexposed your reds tend to turn orange or yellowish. Your overall exposure may look fine. 

When you see this color shift look at the RGB histogram to see if the red channel is bumped against the right side of the chart. If so then decrease your exposure until all three histograms look good. This could cause the overall exposure to look a bit dark but you can fix that by using Active D-Lighting or just adjusting the shadows in post processing. 

It can help to use a neutral Picture Control when shooting well lit bright reds and yellows. The other picture controls can add saturation to the reds causing them to look blown out when they really are not.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 29, 2011)

Could quite possibly be your raw processor. I know in Lightroom with the D200 the Adobe Standard profile produces far more orangey looking reds than the profile I made with a Color Checker. Interestingly enough the Camera Standard profile produces more orangey looking reds than the JPEG rendering from the camera does too. 

If you do use Lightoom you can use the calibration tab to push the red primary hue a little towards more red. Or download the DNG profile editor and move the specific reds to the colour you prefer.


----------



## 2robyn22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,  I am having the same problem with reds looking orange and burnt orange looking fuschia.  I have tried to change camera settings WB and saturation (Std) with little luck.  Thanks


----------



## TheLost (Feb 3, 2013)

I've shot thousands (and thousands) of raw images through my D7000 and never had an issue with color.

1) your camera is broken.
2) your monitor needs adjustment.
3) your camera is working right and your just not used to it (Nikon D7000 Review by Thom Hogan)


----------



## 2robyn22 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you for the input.  We have shot >20,000 of JPG images with this camera since we purchased it a year ago.  Most likely the camera has some problem since I do not recall having it having the problem when it was new.  I was hoping that I had messed up a setting or two.


----------



## 2robyn22 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi, Turns out the problem was not with the camera, but with the computer system we used for image processing.  We had been using a Toshiba monitor as a display and this display used 6 bit color, something I had never heard of.  As a result, we could not provide a consistent color balance, with our biggest proble.  We swapped out the display with a Samsung and the problems disappeared.


----------

